# Spurs/half chaps



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

I just got some Ariat All Around III Suede half chaps (my local english tack store, the only English one around, is closing and everything was half off, I got them for $50) and I also got some Toklat 1/2 Spurs for riding in my English saddle, my western spurs are too long.

Can I wear spurs with half chaps? If so, how? And how to I put the spur straps on?
Thanks!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I wear 1/2 chaps & spurs all the time. I put on my boots, put on the spurs, then zip on the 1/2 chaps. The spur peeks out from underneath the 1/2 chap.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

You can do it two ways. Some people put the paddock boots on first, then the spurs and then do up the half chaps. I used to put my paddock boots on first, then put on the half chaps and then put on the spurs. It's not a big deal but plenty of people ride in both and you shouldn't have any trouble.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Funny, I've never heard of putting spurs on under half chaps! I think mine come down too far... I put on my boots, zip up my half chaps, and then put my spurs on over everything. It's a little bulkier then when I wear my tall boots but it works.


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! I decided to go with half chaps over spurs, one reason being because I have no clue how to put on English spurs straps properly or where the buckle is supposed to be. My buckle was kinda on the inside and I don't want to it scratch my horse so the half chaps cover them


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

LikeaTB said:


> Thanks for the suggestions everyone! I decided to go with half chaps over spurs, one reason being because I have no clue how to put on English spurs straps properly or where the buckle is supposed to be.


The buckle should be to the outside of the boot and the excess leather can be tucked under the spur. 

Like this:


----------



## LikeaTB (May 28, 2012)

jinxremoving said:


> The buckle should be to the outside of the boot and the excess leather can be tucked under the spur.
> 
> Like this:


Thanks!!


----------

